# The Canon W-E1 Wifi Adaptor Has Started Shipping



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 8, 2016)

```
We’ve received various reports from around the globe that the Canon W-E1 wifi adaptor has started shipping.</p>
<p>Keep in mind you will need a firmware update for your <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/firmware-canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-v1-1-0/">EOS 7D Mark II</a>, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/firmware-canon-eos-5ds-eos-5ds-r-v1-1-0/">EOS 5DS</a> and EOS <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/firmware-canon-eos-5ds-eos-5ds-r-v1-1-0/">5DS R</a> to use the wifi adaptor.</p>
<p><em>Thanks for the image Mark</em></p>
<p><strong>USA </strong><em>$39</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274710-REG/canon_w_e1_wi_fi_adapter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2fvWJWr">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAWE1.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://bit.ly/2fvUW3G">Canon Store</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-w-e1-wi-fi-adapter.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> (In Stock)</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-27306 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/14895476_10153979857494212_107117877_o.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/14895476_10153979857494212_107117877_o-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="14895476_10153979857494212_107117877_o" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/14895476_10153979857494212_107117877_o-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/14895476_10153979857494212_107117877_o-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AdmiralAction (Nov 8, 2016)

Received mine on Saturday. Haven't played with it much, however my first impression is less than stellar. 

The worst part IMO is that you lose WiFi connection if you switch mode on the camera dial. 

Has anyone else experienced this? Is there any kind of online manual?


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks like the box mine came in....after I opened the B&H box that was about 14"x14" 

Took just a few minutes to get the remote control set up on my iPhone. Just played with it for a few minutes. Wish they had shipped the whole manual with it. I still like paper books. Having finished my morning activities I am about to get out the camera/tripod/etc. and play with both remote control and the wifi from living room to my home office. I have much to learn.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 8, 2016)

Please ML write some firmware code, so it works on my 5D3 as well. Thanks!


----------



## AdmiralAction (Nov 8, 2016)

mkamelg said:


> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/3/0300025133/01/w-e1-im-en.pdf



Thank you very much!


----------



## DtEW (Nov 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Please ML write some firmware code, so it works on my 5D3 as well. Thanks!



Unless they can "write in" UHS-1 functionality into the 5DMkIII SD card slot... you might be waiting for awhile.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 8, 2016)

Got mine in the UK Thursday last week from Park Cameras. I had already updated the firmware in my 5DS and set-up was identical to the 6D and it works fine with my iPad Pro. The camera sometimes does take longer to start-up not every time now & then but they do warn of this. 
Obviously you lose the SD slot so I switch it out if I'm not using wi-fi.


----------



## Fatalv (Nov 9, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Please ML write some firmware code, so it works on my 5D3 as well. Thanks!



+1 Hoping for ML to provide this. I'd happily work on the coding with them


----------



## Fatalv (Nov 9, 2016)

DtEW said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Please ML write some firmware code, so it works on my 5D3 as well. Thanks!
> ...



UHS-1 is backwards compatible with SDHC/SDXC so there's no 'write in' required. You just can't take advantage of the bandwidth of UHS-1 which is meaningless once you introduce wireless into the picture anyway.


----------



## Speedsurfer142 (Nov 9, 2016)

I live in the Netherlands and I received mine on the 29th of October. It works, but it is slow. The app needs optimising and I find that when you are connected, you can not switch easily to shooting mode. So using it in the field (I shoot rallycars in competition) is not an option. I would mis cars If I would want to transfer one or two photos to my smartphone during the competition. 

What I also dislike is that the card can only remember one smart device. When I want to switch between my iPhone and my iPad I have to go through the whole WiFi paring process. This takes to much time. 
Every time I want to connect to my device I manualy have to connect the camera to the device (change WiFi network) this is stupid and should be automatically done by the app. 

The card is working but the app is terrible.


----------



## kdsand (Nov 12, 2016)

Speedsurfer142 said:


> I live in the Netherlands and I received mine on the 29th of October. It works, but it is slow. The app needs optimising and I find that when you are connected, you can not switch easily to shooting mode. So using it in the field (I shoot rallycars in competition) is not an option. I would mis cars If I would want to transfer one or two photos to my smartphone during the competition.
> 
> What I also dislike is that the card can only remember one smart device. When I want to switch between my iPhone and my iPad I have to go through the whole WiFi paring process. This takes to much time.
> Every time I want to connect to my device I manualy have to connect the camera to the device (change WiFi network) this is stupid and should be automatically done by the app.
> ...


 so its everything i was hoping it would not be... ugh


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 12, 2016)

Speedsurfer142 said:


> I live in the Netherlands and I received mine on the 29th of October. It works, but it is slow. The app needs optimising and I find that when you are connected, you can not switch easily to shooting mode. So using it in the field (I shoot rallycars in competition) is not an option. I would mis cars If I would want to transfer one or two photos to my smartphone during the competition.
> 
> What I also dislike is that the card can only remember one smart device. When I want to switch between my iPhone and my iPad I have to go through the whole WiFi paring process. This takes to much time.
> Every time I want to connect to my device I manualy have to connect the camera to the device (change WiFi network) this is stupid and should be automatically done by the app.
> ...



Thanks! Exactly what I expected from *innovative Canon*.


----------

